# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Những quán cafe xanh mát giữa Hà Nội

## hantt.163

*Những ngày nóng bức mọi người thường tìm đến những nơi mát mẻ, yên  tĩnh. Và những quán cafe xanh mát giữa Hà Nội sẽ là lựa chọn phù hợp cho  bạn, để giải nhiệt mùa hè và gặp gỡ bạn bè.
*
Chẳng cần phải đi đâu xa, ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố, bạn vẫn có  thể có được một không gian thoáng đãng và mát mẻ của các quán cafe  nhiều cây xanh để thoát khỏi cuộc sống ồn ào bên ngoài. Thiết kế đẹp của  các quán cafe này còn khiến bạn như lạc vào khu vườn bí mật. 

*Align Cafe (10A Khúc Hạo và 6B Đường Thành)*

Align Cafe từ khi còn ở Mã Mây, Chả Cá đã rất nổi tiếng với phong cách  trang trí quán rất độc đáo, tái hiện lại không gian đậm chất Hà Nội với  những gốc cột điện cũ kỹ và gốc cây già thay lá mùa thu ngay trong không  gian giới hạn của quán... Tuy nhiên, khi chuyển cơ sở tới Khúc Hạo và  Đường Thành thì hàng cây trúc hai bên lối dẫn vào quán đã vô tình trở  nên "thương hiệu" nổi tiếng trong giới trẻ, không chỉ những người ưa  thích chụp ảnh mà còn là nơi lui tới của nhiều người sau những giờ làm  việc căng thẳng mệt mỏi.



_  Hàng trúc đã trở thành thương hiệu của Align._ 

Không gian xanh ở Align luôn luôn được ưu ái một diện tích khá lớn.  Ngoài hàng trúc xanh mát mắt thì một bể cá koi màu sắc rực rỡ tung tăng  bơi lội cũng là điểm hiếm thấy với những quán cafe trong nội thành. 

Tọa lạc ở con phố yên tĩnh bậc nhất Hà Nội, từ trên tầng 2, phóng mắt đi  đâu bạn cũng bắt gặp một màu xanh của cây cối xen lẫn quanh những ngôi  nhà cổ kính, trầm mặc. Quán phục vụ được khá nhiều khách với các sự lựa  chọn khác nhau, ngoài trời, trong nhà, ngoài ban công... Tuy nhiên, giá  cả tương đối "chát".



_  Bể cá rực rỡ sắc màu. 

_
 

_Đây là lựa chọn yêu thích của những cặp uyên ương khi tìm nơi để thực hiện những bộ ảnh cưới lãng mạn. 

_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Aligh Cafe - 10A Khúc Hạo
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Aligh Cafe - 6B Đường Thành

* Chim Xanh (10 Khúc Hạo)*

Ngay cạnh của Align chính là Chim Xanh. Nếu không hợp phong cách hiện  đại của "anh hàng xóm" thì bạn chỉ cần dắt xe qua quán ngay bên cạnh để  tận hưởng không gian xanh mộc mạc mà rộng rãi như ở vườn nhà.

Quán như một khu vườn yên tĩnh giữa lòng thành phố với rất nhiều bộ bàn  ghế sơn trắng duyên dáng xen lẫn những tán cây. Bước lên mấy bậc thang  cheo leo, bạn như được đặt chân lên khu vườn treo xinh xắn, chim hót ríu  ran cả ngày. Đu đưa trên chiếc xích đu, chậm rãi lật giở từng trang  sách trong buổi chiều thanh vắng ở đây quả là một trải nghiệm bạn rất  nên thử.




Ngoài những chậu cây cảnh san sát, quán còn có nhiều gốc cây quen thuộc ở  làng quê như chuối, mít, khế, mùa nào cho quả ấy khiến ai cũng không  khỏi nhớ về tuổi thơ. Đồ uống ở đây cũng khá rẻ. Tuy nhiên, ưu điểm  nhiều cây cối mọc tự nhiên lại mang đến chính nhược điểm cho quán, đó là  khá nhiều muỗi vào mùa hè. Nếu tới để nghỉ trưa thì bạn nên cân nhắc  kỹ. Ngoài ra, quán khá cũ rồi. 



 _Khu vườn bí mật ngay giữa phố. 
_
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán cafe Chim Xanh

*Chuồn Chuồn Quán (5 Hội Vũ)*

Chuồn chuồn quán mang phong cách Pháp rõ rệt ngay từ cổng vào, cho đến  bậc thềm, hàng hiên và căn nhà 2 tầng màu vàng đã phai màu qua thời  gian. Quán là một ngôi biệt thự Pháp cổ của một người phụ nữ Việt Nam  lấy chồng nước ngoài, có tuổi đời hơn 100 năm nhưng hầu như vẫn còn  nguyên vẹn lối kiến trúc châu Âu đặc trưng. 

Bậc thềm rêu phong cùng những chậu cây cảnh xinh xắn, thấp thoáng sau ô  cửa sổ rộng thoáng, đôi chỗ đã rêu mục nhưng rất sang trọng và kiêu kỳ.  Tiếng nhạc dịu dàng đâu đó vọng ra từ góc vườn khiến bạn như hòa mình  vào một không gian hoàn toàn yên tĩnh, ngập tràn màu xanh của cây lá.



 _Quán được xây dựng dựa trên ngôi biệt thự cổ kính ngõ Hội Vũ. 
_

Quán có một số đồ ăn nhẹ khá ngon miệng, giá cả tương đối cao nhưng bù  lại, bạn sẽ không gặp cảnh ồn ào vô ý của những vị khách khác vì hầu như  ai bước vào đây cũng là để tìm cho mình những phút giây thư thái.



>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chuồn Chuồn Quán 

*Totoro (28/80 Chùa Láng)*

Totoro Coffee nằm bên bờ hồ Ngoại Giao. Quán mang phong cổ điển với  không gian mở thu hút được nhiều bạn trẻ đam mê âm nhạc và nhiếp ảnh  thường xuyên tụ tập.

Nếu muốn có tấm ảnh ưng ý với khung cửa sổ mộng mơ, hàng cây dây leo  quấn quanh như những câu chuyện cổ tích thì hãy ghé Totoro chủ nhật tuần  này nhé, bạn sẽ có những tấm hình "một không hai" đấy. Ngoài ra, trên  tầng 3 là một không gian khá thoáng đãng với nhiều bộ bàn ghế nhỏ xinh  nằm dưới bóng cây vươn dài và phóng tầm mắt ra bờ hồ mênh mang. 

Quán nằm bên bờ hồ nên rất yên tĩnh. Lối vào của quán cũng rất thoải mái, để được xe ôtô và có người trông xe cẩn thận.


_Khung cửa sổ với hàng cây dây leo quấn quanh đầy thơ mộng ở quán Totoro._ 



>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán cafe * Totoro* 

*Outdoor club (ngõ 200 Âu Cơ)*

Cách chợ hoa Tứ Liên không xa là Outdoor Club ở ngõ 200 Âu Cơ. Đúng như  tên gọi, quán là một không gian cafe, ẩm thực đẹp và rộng rãi bậc nhất ở  Hà Nội.

Với diện tích khủng của một quán cafe (800 m2), trong đó hơn một nửa là  sân cỏ xanh mát, rộng rãi với nhiều loại cây, đây là địa điểm thích hợp  nhất cho các hoạt động vui chơi ngoài trời cho các em nhỏ vào dịp cuối  tuần hoặc tiệc BBQ tự tổ chức khá thú vị.



_Bãi cỏ rộng thích hợp cho trẻ nhỏ chơi đùa._ 

Quán có một căn nhà tre được dựng theo phong cách nông thôn đồng bằng  Bắc Bộ với 4 hàng hiên chạy dài. Rất nhiều hoạt động tập thể đã được tổ  chức ở đây bởi ưu điểm rộng thoáng và trong lành vì rất gần hồ Tây - lá  phổi xanh của thành phố.

Nơi này đặc biệt thích hợp với các gia đình nhỏ. Cha mẹ có thể trò  chuyện hoặc làm việc mà vẫn kiểm soát được trẻ nhỏ đang vui chơi các trò  chơi vận động nhẹ nhàng. Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ thường xuyên được tham dự  những buổi sinh hoạt có chủ đề liên quan đến du lịch và kỹ năng du lịch  bụi.



Tiệc BBQ tự tổ chức tại Outdoor Club.

>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Outdoor club
*
La vie en rose* 

Cũng vẫn nằm trên phố Khúc Hạo, La Vie en Rose café (trong tiếng Pháp,  nghĩa là "cuộc sống màu hồng") được thiết kế với nội thất đơn giản nhưng  tinh tế bởi quán chính là một căn biệt thự Pháp cũ, tạo nên một cảm  giác thư thái và đầy bay bổng khi bước vào quán. 

Tuy không có lợi thế nhiều cây lớn mọc tự nhiên trong quán nhưng La vie  en rose luôn tận dụng tối đa những khoảng không gian trong quán để đặt  các chậu cây nhỏ mang lại màu xanh thư thái, mát mắt. Và hơn cả, nằm  trong khu phố nhiều cây cổ thụ nên nếu ngồi ở sân thượng, bạn vẫn có thể  "hưởng ké" chút không khí trong lành từ những tán cây rợp bóng của các  ngôi nhà xung quanh.






_Quán luôn tận dụng tối đa khoảng không gian để đặt những chậu cây cảnh xinh xắn_.





Ngôi sao         
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## lovetravel

thích quán có bể cá cảnh  :Smile:

----------


## littlegirl

quán nào cũng mát mẻ nhỉ

----------


## littlelove

nắng nóng 40 độ mà ở ngoài trời thía kia thì tèo

----------


## dauhalan

chỉ nhìn thôi cũng đã thấy mát rồi
trời nắng mà đến đây thì tuyệt

----------


## thientai206

nh ững quán này chỉ chuyên để chụp ảnh cưới, vào đắt lắm ợ

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Uầy không ngờ ở HN có những quán cafe tươi mới như này. Nhiều cây xanh nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## dung89

Nay đọc bài này mình mới biết

----------

